# Final Draft "GALLERY" Episode 101 "New Hire" full script



## illiteratewriter

blah this sucked


----------



## PiP

> DOUG
> God damn how long is take gonna
> take!
> 
> BECCA
> You have no patience at all! (you've)?
> Where inheriting an art gallery,
> not sitting at a drive through!
> 
> DOUG
> Whatever, you know I hate this
> guy.
> 
> 
> BECCA
> Dude, you hate everyone what
> else is new. I do agree with you
> on this one though, Always got a
> rapeish vibe off him when we were ?
> younger.
> 
> DOUG
> I never got that from him and
> no I don't hate everyone, I just
> think most people are useless and
> stupid!
> 
> 
> BECCA
> Oh yeah huge difference Jesus,
> I cant imagine why you're still
> single.
> 
> 
> DOUG
> Wow, okay, this coming from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BECCA
> Oh whatever, I'm gay its totally
> different.
> 
> 
> DOUG
> Thats such a cop out and you know
> it!
> 
> 
> The office door opens and Robert enters, a well dressed man in his 50s carrying a briefcase.
> 
> ROBERT
> Well hello there Douglas,
> Rebecca, how have you been?
> You know I didn't see you guys
> at your grandmothers funeral.
> 
> 
> Robert takes a seat at his desk opening up the briefcase.
> 
> DOUG
> I stopped by
> 
> 
> ROBERT
> Stopped by huh, okay
> 
> 
> DOUG
> You know what how about you
> just tell us why were here.
> Because after today we don't
> have to see you anymore!
> 
> 
> ROBERT
> Oh I know I'm just as excited
> as you, if you only knew just
> how much Ive had to put up with
> because of your family! (MORE)
> 
> 
> Robert leans back reflecting with a smile on his face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROBERT (CONT)
> You know though though, none
> of that matters anymore because
> I am finally free of it as soon
> as you sign this.
> 
> 
> Robert slides a small stack of papers towards Doug and Becca



Hiya, I had a VERY quick look and you still have a few errors. They're easy to fix so I've highlighted the words in red to give you an idea. I've not made the corrections because you'll see exactly what I mean.  

P.S. I've not caught all of them...

PiP


----------



## illiteratewriter

PiP said:


> Hiya, I had a VERY quick look and you still have a few errors. They're easy to fix so I've highlighted the words in red to give you an idea. I've not made the corrections because you'll see exactly what I mean.
> 
> P.S. I've not caught all of them...
> 
> PiP



Thanks, Ive been really bussy and didnt really have a chance to do a very good pass over to fix everything yet. I thought I had but I must not have, or not saved it posibbly, either way im going to go through it now and get everything cleaned up. Ill re-post it in place of the original post and mark it as revised, and again my fault on that. I have so many files I might have just lost the version I had cleaned up.


----------

